# Facebook Live feed from the nightclub



## Djleegardener (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi. we are looking to install a camera system that is fixed and has 3 or 4 views of the club but specifically the DJ/Performance area. We want to send feeds to the 7 meter video screen as well as do live feeds on facebook live etc. I am new to this and want to know what cameras are best for this. I was looking to use the OBS system on a pc to control the live feed and switch the cameras etc to go out live and record the footage also. The video screen will be controlled from arkaos grand VJ. Am I on the right track here? Any help with any of this would be much appreciated. We also want to save certain performances so we can post them later on our youtube channel.


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 27, 2017)

Welcome to CB! I am relocating this thread so it is posted in the proper forum.

Hope you enjoy your time here with us!

~Dave


----------



## flowalex999 (Mar 2, 2017)

1st thing it depends on your budget, I know that a lot of tech youtubers use cameras that have hdmi out (either video or just dslr) and then go to a capture card the popular one being the Avio 4K from Epiphan, two things to take into account is that to do multiple 4k streams it will take multiple USB3 controllers to deal with the bandwidth being sent at 4k (they also sell ones for 1080P). OBS is a great choice for streaming software use it on a weekly basis. For streaming and recording you will need a computer that has an Intel Core I7 or AMD equivalent. If you want to stream video at the same time as showing it live in the club you would want to get a hdmi splitter from Amazon, or if some delay is fine and there is enough network bandwidth in the club you could stream in the video to Facebook live. Also depending on how many camera's you want it you will need a computer with a large amount of usb3 ports so a laptop won't work because there are only 3 or 4 usb ports max. Link are below and hop this helps 


https://www.epiphan.com/products/avio-4k/
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/how-to-stream-to-facebook-live.391/


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 2, 2017)

I looked at OBS, and my initial reaction was that -- as someone who's spent 20 years behind a switcher -- it was going to drive me batcrap.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 2, 2017)

Jay Ashworth said:


> I looked at OBS, and my initial reaction was that -- as someone who's spent 20 years behind a switcher -- it was going to drive me batcrap.


If you've been that long in a dark room staring at the world through monitors, I've got a story for you that you'll have special insight into.
A theatre where I played assistant head LX and assistant head of sound for a number of years had a particularly spacious and airy lobby with lots of glass. The local TV station had three mobiles, two that carried five studio cameras and crew and a smaller rig with about three. The largest mobile carried five cameras but had inputs for at least 8 and was popular for large sporting events. The station had a 90 minute lunch hour program that routinely went live to air five days a week Monday to Friday. Normally they worked out of one of their studios. Several times a year they'd take over one level of our lobby for a number of days. Sometimes they'd be airing recorded shows and recording new show segments to tape. Sometimes they'd go live to air from our lobby and sometimes they'd go live to tape. The show's host was always the same but the mobile and crew would vary depending upon which of the two larger mobiles they had available. Their largest mobile was a real money maker for them and was often rented out to Canada's second largest network. Both the larger mobiles had particularly attractive female PA's but the one lady had a severe chest shadow problem and usually wore particularly short skirts. Often they'd send over an equipment truck a day early and several of us would spend hours taping rolls of neutral density gel to floor to ceiling windows if they were going to appear in any shots. One time the mobile with the well endowed PA was on tap and the mobile was ensconced in a bus 'drop off lane' outside where they'd parked it, with proper permits, in the middle of the night before. They were shooting a segment that was to roll live to tape in one non stop sequence save for commercial breaks. They had the typical three camera shot for the host, guest and immediate area with two other cameras located further across the lobby for cut-aways to any larger acts, jugglers, rock groups what have you. At one point they were shooting a segment where the host was interviewing an animal trainer who'd brought a number of docile animals along for the day. While they were chatting and holding a snake or small tame reptile on camera, there was a tame male chimpanzee seated on a stool behind the camera line waiting patiently for his segment to be shot sometime after the next commercial break. Suitably off camera was the over endowed PA with her stilettos off to avoid noise and her extremely short skirt. Seated on his stool was the chimp staring at the voluptuous PA and jerking himself off to beat the band. Well the host was first to notice but was doing his best not to look or crack up. Some of us IA types were next and doing our best not to splatter uncontrolably. Slowly other crew in the lobby were noticing and looking / pointing at each other. The guest hadn't noticed yet but eventually one of the three main camera operators got wind of it and tells his mates to catch a peek when they're not live. Now whichever camera's aren't live on the switcher at the moment are beginning to jiggle slightly. Next the entire crew out in the mobile are wondering why cameras that aren't live are shaking subtly. Finally, to answer the mobile's queries, one of the three main cameras that wasn't live spun around and sent a tight shot of the 'action' out to the mobile and that was it. The director and crew in the mobile were in stitches. Everybody cracked up and it was time to stop tape and grab a coffee. You can just imagine sitting in a dark mobile, manning your GVG with your only view of the set coming through the lenses of five cameras and wondering what the heck is going on.
All the best @Jay Ashworth
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh *myyyyy*...

Nope; never had anything that exciting happen to me. 

Course, they almost admitted me after I *read about it*...


----------

